#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  ΓΥΣ 1:5000

## trchatzopoulos

Αναζητω το Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ κλίμακας 1:5000 υπ' αριθμ. 6319-8. Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος (ειδικά απο τη περιοχή της Θήβας) το έχει σκαναρισμένο ας με καλέσει στο 69******** ή ας το στείλει στο trchatzopoulos@landmanagement.gr

Ευχαριστώ!

Παρακαλώ μην αναγράφετε τα τηλεφωνικά σας νούμερα.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## MK-ATM

Αν εχει καποιος συναδελφος το 1:5000 4442_3 ή το 1:50.000 "ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ" ας μου τα στειλει με pm, ευχαριστω

----------


## apmhx

Αναζητω το Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ κλίμακας 1:5000 υπ' αριθμ. 75732 για την περιοχή της Κιμώλου. Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος  το έχει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο anastasia.poulaki@gmail.com.

----------


## montechristo

Αναζητώ το Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ κλίμακας 1:5000 υπ' αριθμόν 64775 για την περιοχή της Αναβύσου. Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος το έχει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο karolemeaschris@yahoo.gr

----------


## marmalita

Αναζητώ το Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ κλίμακας 1:5000 υπ' αριθμόν 6478_2 για την περιοχή της Κερατεας.Αν κάποιος το έχει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο marmal44@yahoo.gr

----------


## koltsis

Αναζητώ το Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ κλίμακας 1:5000 υπ' αριθμόν 9530-1 για την περιοχή ΦΡΑΓΚΟΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟ.
Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος το έχει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου minaskol88@gmail.com

----------


## M_top

Καλησπέρα! Μήπως έχει κάποιος τις συντεταγμένες των γωνιών των Φ.Χ. της ΓΥΣ 1:5000 64542 και 64544 γιατί στο σκαναρισμένο δεν φαίνονται?

----------


## cjkonsta

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.

Εάν κάποιος έχει και θέλει ας μου στείλει το απόσπασμα πινακίδας  ΓΥΣ 5278_7 (1:5000)
στο cjkonsta@gmail.com.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------

